# New PC for 1920*1200 gaming



## CY:G (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello

Last year i got a couple of 24" screens(click here for pic), since then i havent been able to play games at the native resolution of one of them 1920 * 1200, so im building a new PC , hopefully i can crank up resolution/settings on most games (i dont care about Crysis) and still get decent FPS.

Here are the specs:

CPU:      Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (planning to OC to 3.6)
GPU       Diamond Viper HD 3870 x2 (im not planning to OC this one)
Memory: OCZ Platinum XTC PC2-6400 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-800 CL5-4-4-15
MOBO: 	ASUS Striker II Formula 
PSU:      Corsair TX650W 650W
CASE:    Cooler Master Cosmos  

Will be posting pictures as soon as i get all the parts shipped, (still waiting on GPU, PSU and Case)

BTW, is there a thread here with 3DMark scores for all here, for the life of me i cant find it???


----------



## choppy (Feb 11, 2008)

thats a kick ass rig

have you thought of going quad core?


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 11, 2008)

3dmark06 is a sticky in general hardware (not sure how often its been updated), and here's the 3850/3870 3dmark thread (with 1 x2 in there).

That rig should have no trouble at 19x12 with the current games (crysis excepted).


----------



## CY:G (Feb 11, 2008)

choppy: 
Hehe, thanks, cant wait to get all the parts...

About Quad Core, i thought about it but checking benchmarks i realized that first, the dual core is more OCable and second, i don't really use a lot of software that takes advantage of 4 cores, and running at stock speeds the e8400 beats the q6600 on most tests...

Do you think there is any advantage to going Quad Core for a gamer?

Hawk1:

Thanks, thats exactly what i was looking for


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 11, 2008)

what monitors are they?


----------



## CY:G (Feb 11, 2008)

2* Dell FPW2405


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 11, 2008)

CY:G said:


> 2* Dell FPW2405



Very nice. The bases fooled me, I didn't think they were dell's (I just got the 2407HC and the base is totally different).


----------



## choppy (Feb 11, 2008)

CY:G said:


> Do you think there is any advantage to going Quad Core for a gamer?



well ppl will tell you that there is not much software out there to make use of 4 cores, but the way i see it software and especially games will start to take advantage of more available cores, for eg. is it called alan wake? its meant to be recommended with quad core isnt it?

also the implementation of physics will benefit from quad too as long as its made to take advantage.

how long before quads are recommended with games is anyones guess but thats the way things are going.my 10pence worth!

as long as you have considered all routes, that is again, one fiiine rig


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 11, 2008)

Get the E8400, nice rig tho should handle everything at 1920x1200


----------



## mon0x1d3 (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice screens, jealous.


----------



## vega22 (Mar 9, 2008)

the 3dmark06 thread is in the gen software section m8, should see about 20k from that


----------

